# Learn to speak other languages



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

I was reading the news online this morning as I normally do and I noticed an advertisement about learning languages.

Link to advertisement page: https://www.pimsleurapproach.com/opttopop_v9.asp?sid=25050bnr

I clicked it and learned something interesting. A professor from a university created a new way to learn languages by studying children learning languages. Makes sense to me. So, I did some searches on the guys name (Mr. Pimsleur) and found a page on wikipedia on him. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Pimsleur

Sounds like he really knew his stuff, so, I am planning to purchase a couple of the courses as I have already wasted a lot of money on other language learning courses, another few dollars won't be a big deal.

I plan to order Japanese, Mandarin, Cantonese (I have some history in those languages) and I am considering an Arabic and Spanish course as well. I haven't decided if I want to order up a German and French course. There are a total of 16 different choices for the languages.

If you wanted to learn other languages (I can see survival-instincts coming into play here), what languages would you want to learn in order to survive? Russian? Hebrew?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

The Nintendo DS has *My <<insert language>> Coach* for French (2), Spanish (2), Italian, English, Chinese, Japanese, and German. These are the equivalent to 1 year of High School language lessons, so pretty basic.

I have 'mastered' them all so I have the fluency of a retarded 5-year-old 

I already speak/read a few additional languages (some fictitious), but am always looking to add. Keep us posted on if the product is good or not.

Kaplah!


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

I am almost sorry for posting this up now - I just read the "fine print" on the order page and all of a sudden it isn't as economical as I originally thought. For some languages, there are automatic-billed advanced courses that are sent (kind of like the old ColumbiaHouse system) and you have to send them back. If you don't send them back quick enough, you are billed $65 each month for four months. So, you buy the Spanish course for $10, then pay $65 (times 4) and then pay $65 (times 4) and then pay $65 (times 4) and then pay $65 (times 4) for the whole course for a total cost of $1050!!!!!!

The Cantonese course is cheap compared to the Spanish one at a total cost of $270 ($10 initial plus one advanced course at $65 x 4 payments).

Blob, can you tell me more about that DS language course thing? I have thought about buying a DS for a while, but, I have only thought of it as a game system that I couldn't justify the expense of. If I can use it as a learning tool, then I would be that much farther ahead.


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know if I explained the pricing thing right, so, here is a copy and paste of their fine print.

*† Important Information: About the Pimsleur Rapid Fluency Purchase Program:

Your purchase of the Quick & Simple language course today also includes entry into the Pimsleur Rapid Fluency Purchase Program.

The Pimsleur Rapid Fluency Purchase Program is an incredibly easy way to try Pimsleur Approach's advanced Gold course series and with zero obligation to buy!

Our elite-level Gold course series - the same course used by national security and intelligence agencies - is hands down the best language learning course money can buy, helping you to learn a language faster than you ever thought possible.

While in the Pimsleur Rapid Fluency Purchase Program, you can expect the following:

A 30-Day Trial of Advanced Level 1: 
About 30 days after you receive your Quick & Simple, we'll begin to ship you advanced level language courses starting with our Gold level 1, in the same language of the Quick & Simple you purchased. 
The advanced level Pimsleur language course is yours to try completely for 30 days. Each advanced level Pimsleur course contains 30 lessons on 16 audio CDs. 
Payment Information: 
If you decide to keep the course, simply do nothing and we'll bill the same credit card provided today 4 easy monthly payments of $64. 
If you decide you do not want the course or any future courses, simply call 1-877-802-5283 to return it within the 30-day trial period and pay nothing except for the return shipping cost. 
Future Risk Free Trials of Advanced Level Courses and Payment Information: 
As long as you wish to remain in the program, every 60 days thereafter you'll receive the next level Pimsleur Gold course in your selected language on the same 30-day risk free trial basis as level 1. 
The total number of Pimsleur Gold courses that will be sent to you in the program depends on the language you select. All languages have a total of 3 levels of Pimsleur Gold courses that will be sent, except for the following: Spanish has 4 levels 
Modern Greek and Korean have 2 levels 
Arabic, Chinese (Cantonese), Polish and Vietnamese each have only 1 level 
Pay only four monthly payments of $64 for each course you keep past your 30-day risk free trial. 
Cancellation Information: 
You may cancel future shipments any time by calling 1-877-802-5283. You pay only for the Pimsleur language courses you decide to keep. 
Remember, there's never an immediate obligation to buy any course because of the 30-day risk free trial period provided with each shipment. And you may cancel future shipments at any time by calling 1-877-802-5283. *

Here is their link to their Policies and legal notice


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

here's a ubisoft link:

http://mycoachgames.us.ubi.com/

the Italian & German aren't available in the U.S.


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

English is still the best language, and is used in most countries.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> I already speak/read a few additional languages (some fictitious)


How about Klingon?


----------

